# R34 gtr or gtt damaged shell



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey everyone looking for a gtt or gtr shell with front damage or a rear half cut. I need the roof and everything from the b pillars back. Don***8217;t need quarters though, so doesn***8217;t matter if they***8217;re damaged. 
Cheers


----------

